

Find the Pain: The Motto of Successful Entrepreneurs - benackles
http://nickoneill.com/find-the-pain/

======
pedalpete
Strangely, I though the author refers to 'finding the pain', he is actually
describing 'finding the customer'. The example he describes is the difference
between the user, the student learning violin, and the customer, the parent of
that user.

The customer's "pain" isn't that she wants her child to get into Harvard, or
that the customer wants their child to learn violin. Notice, we don't describe
these as "the parent is pained about getting their child into Harvard".

Not everything is a pain, I believe we sell wants more than solutions to pain.

